# Topical Yohimbe



## powders101 (Sep 30, 2011)

By: footballfreak

How to make yohimburn/lipoderm/topical yohimbinee.


Original instructions were
55% Aloe Gel (100%)
25% water
8% menthol solution
10% PG
2% DMSO
Y-hcl 3.5g 1 month supply

I couldn't get that to work as i was using 6g of yohim per 240ml, the solution kept screwing up and the yoh wouldn't stay mixed, so here's what i did :

Take two identical bottles that you know what the spray volume is or pump volume is.
With a accurate syringe, fill one with water till its 240ml. Mark the line on the bottle at that point. Now in these steps, Put :

6g Y-hcl in unmarked bottle
Add 20ml of iso/menthol combo
Add 5ml of dmso
Add 24ml of pg
Add 40ml IPM

Put the above ingredients in hot water for 15-30 minutes to let yohimbine dissolve.

Fill bottle to 240ml line with aloe gel.
Shake like crazy and you're done.There is no water in this as i found that to cause all the clumping probs.

For the iso/menthol combo, i took 100ml of iso and dumped 66g of menthol in it and heated till crystals were dissolved.


----------

